# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si mund të lidhem në rrjet pa paguar?

## KrOki

Tung njerz se pari ju pershendes  

a mundet dikush me me ndihmu se si mundem me u lidh ne rrjet legal ketu ku un jetoj jan 2 kompani qe shperndajn rrjet  

1. ne ni kompani per me u kyq duhet qe ata me ta regjistrru Mac adresen e pc tone    a keni far zgjedhje qe mundem me hi pa e pas ata Mac adresen e Pc tem 

2. ne kompanin tjeter duhet te kyqesh per mes userit  (sa her qe te dhezesh pc )d.m.th  me emer dhe pass   
 a ka far mundesije qe mundem em thy keta dhe  me bo kuqje legale  


shpresoj te jem i qart me kete   

tung klm ju falenderoj per ndihmen

----------


## lavdimii

Ti duhesh me ban sniff trafikun e qatij provideri per me mujt mi pa mac adresat qe i ka te lshune ne access point masi te kesh ne dor mac addresat dhe ip adresat te duhet nje mac changer me ndrru mac adresen
ketu e kij nje linux live cd qe munesh me ban sniff wireless www.remote-exploit.org
dhe ketu kij nje software per windows qe bon sniff wireless http://www.tamos.com/cv.htm 
ketu nij nje software per me ndrru mac addresen http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/N...ss_Change.html
Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar

----------


## KrOki

a ka mundesi me shum sqarime rreth  kesaj 



ju falenderoj

----------


## lavdimii

Me qfar sistemi operativ punon ti se pari pastaj do mundohem te sqaroj pak

----------


## KrOki

si krejt shqiptart me Win. XP profesional  SP2

----------


## elektron2

njeri se pari bre duhet me i  pas mac addresa edhe ip ta asaj mac adresee se ne qoftse nuk jan ip te atij macu ateher ai bohet conect veq nuk te shkon neti?
Une e kam provu i kam marr disa mac edhe ip dhe po bon veq puna eshte se providera jan shum te dobeta dhe shum  pak vale kan edhe per qat arsyje neti nuk eshte i fort?
Edhe kur ti qet ti keto sene ai qe pe man qa provider munet me te  pa emrin i pc tond dhe mansanena to blokon. Veq njerii duhesh qeto sene me i marr nje her qato mac dhe ip

----------


## lavdimii

Per windows xp te duhet nje snifer si ky psh commview www.tamos.com/products/commview qe te jep mundsi me ban wireless 

gjat punes me commview  ki me nxon paketa qe udhtojn prej clientit deri te ap ne te qelin eshte e vendosur source mac adress, source ip address, desitation mac address dhe destination ip address krejt qka ty te duhet me per me pass access

shpresoj te jem i kjart

----------


## MoskoSoft

bro shume dakord me kete programin qe zbulon ip dhe mac adresat.po une kisha nje pyetje :perqeshje: er tu futur ne nje rrjet pa paguar nevojiten vetem keto te dyja te dish.se une i kam gjetur keto pra ip dhe mac qe lejon te futesh ne rrjetin e nje kompanie po nuk po futem.mos duhet te gje dhe ndonje element tjeter pervec ketyre te dyjave?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Paguani leket!

Ardi

----------


## MoskoSoft

te paguash leket eshte menyra me e gjate per te zgjithur kete problem ne po mendojme per nje zgjithje te shpejte dhe te shkurter pra pa paguar

----------


## Eros

sic tha edhe ardi, Paguani Leket!

----------


## mentor626

> Per windows xp te duhet nje snifer si ky psh commview www.tamos.com/products/commview qe te jep mundsi me ban wireless 
> 
> gjat punes me commview  ki me nxon paketa qe udhtojn prej clientit deri te ap ne te qelin eshte e vendosur source mac adress, source ip address, desitation mac address dhe destination ip address krejt qka ty te duhet me per me pass access
> 
> shpresoj te jem i kjart


po hyj ne acces point por nuk po mundem me gjet gateway IP nqofse ke munsi me me ndimue.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Kam shume vale wireless qe me kap laptopi ketu ne shtepine time, por qe per fat te keq jane te kycura, pra kane password. Ose sic quhen ndryshe "protected connection". A ka ndonje program "kopil" qe i c'bllokon keto?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## auLoN.

> Kam shume vale wireless qe me kap laptopi ketu ne shtepine time, por qe per fat te keq jane te kycura, pra kane password. Ose sic quhen ndryshe "protected connection". A ka ndonje program "kopil" qe i c'bllokon keto?!


Edhe mua po me duhet kjo :syte zemra:

----------


## HoLd*Em

Provo password " Admin ose "password".

Good luck.

----------


## DIP

Ehhh ne Shqiptaret gjithmon me te futme. Pse mos i paguash leket? A e di ate fjalen e urte popullore qe pa leke as nena ... babait nuk ja jep. Eshte nje reklame e KESH: Paguaje qe ta kesh. Dmth edhe Energjia elektrike duhet paguar qe ta kesh po ashtu edhe Interneti duhet ta paguash qe te besh chat i qete  :buzeqeshje: )) RESPEKTE

----------


## che_guevara86

"PAGUAJE" ore ju te kesaj ideje fikse mos postoni fare ketu se nuk po bejme moral te kjo teme por nese njeri di si hapet wirelessi me pa ndonje gazete ose video te youtube .
PAGUAJE si dhe tha nje postues me siper eshte me muhabet i gjate se kaq , jo duhen leket po duhet dhe puna po duhet te punosh .
Ne skemi pune as leke di njeri si hapen , ose me mire te flasin ata qe e kane provuar dhe si kane arritur.


Qofshit me shent tgjithe.

----------


## Dito

menyra ka 100 per te hyre ne rrjet, por jo per shume kohe dhe nese ajo eshte kompani shperndarese domosdo ka dhe njerez te kualifikuar. PSH: Une vete merrem me administrim rrjeti dhe nuk ka asnje kufi te ndaloj nderhyresit ne rrjet fale kjo edhe nga enkryptimet e shumta, poor duhet te dini dicka! Cdo dite ne orare te ndryshme une kontrolloj trafikun ne rrjet dhe njekohesisht dhe protokoll list te adresave fizike te cdo pc-je ne rrjet, pra edhe te pirateve te ndryshem, nese nje adrese fizike e nje kompjuteri nuk eshte ne add listen time atehere ajo adrese fizike e atij pc-je te jashteligjshem hyn ne blacklist-en time dhe me pas ai pc nuk ka shansin me te vogel te hyje ne rrjet.
Nese rrjeti ku doni te hyni administrohet nga diletante mund te beni qejf sa te doni por jo tek profesioniste kete harrojeni,
Perfundimish jam me fjalen e Ardit PAGUAJENI.


*Dito*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Che Guevara!!

Whireles cracking edhe perdorimi i sherbimit te internetit pa pelqimin e zotruesit eshte shkelje e privacise edhe eshte vjedhje pra me pak fjale eshte krim i denuar nga 90% e shteteve. Nese ai personi qe e ka wirelesin punon per te fituar vlefta monetare edhe pjese e djerses se tij shkon ne argetimin e tij pra ne pagesen e internetit per kenaqesine e tij pse jo mos punosh e ti apo personi tjeter qe kerkon te mare internet pa paguar per te patur kete kenaqesi?
Paguani eshte ruga me e shkurter e me e sigurt.

P.S. Ne baze te regullores se forumit shqiptar postimi i materjaleve te tilla eshte e ndaluar

Ardi

----------


## altiX

> Whireles cracking edhe perdorimi i sherbimit te internetit pa pelqimin e zotruesit eshte shkelje e privacise edhe eshte vjedhje pra me pak fjale eshte krim i denuar nga 90% e shteteve.


Në '10% -in e shteteve', nëse *rrjeti (WLAN) nuk është i mbyllur*  nuk është e dënueshme!

----------

